# Practice exam materials



## Relvinim (Aug 27, 2010)

I was planning on buying the NCEES 2008 Sample Exam and possibly the Machine systems 6MS book but after reading several negative comments on the 6MS I am having second thoughts. Would the ME Sample Exam be a better choice than the 6MS? Any recommendations?


----------



## Shaggy (Aug 27, 2010)

I didn't have any issues with the MD 6MS. This batch of negativity is the first I have seen toward the 6MS... and I have been following these boards since 2007. Now I am kinda addicted. Get as much test prep problems as you have time to solve. The more the better. Avoid the Kaplan stuff however.


----------



## MechGuy (Aug 27, 2010)

I agree with Shaggy. Get all 3 six minute solution books, the problems in them are worth the time and money.


----------



## WandaKing (Sep 1, 2010)

MechGuy said:


> I agree with Shaggy. Get all 3 six minute solution books, the problems in them are worth the time and money.



I am taking the HVAC depth, I only get the six minute solution for HVAC, should I get all of them?

thank you


----------



## Shaggy (Sep 2, 2010)

When I took the exam, I only purchased the Machine Design book. Getting all the books and doing the morning portions from all and doing the afternoon portion from HVAC is a good plan however. The most important thing I can pass on for test prep is simply doing as many problems as possible (and understanding the solutions).


----------



## Sco (Sep 2, 2010)

What is the "NCEES 2008 Sample Exam"? Is that the one book available on the NCEES website? The one called "PE Mechanical Sample Questions and Solutions Book" that has 40 am, 3 x 40 pm samples?


----------



## jldavis2 (Sep 13, 2010)

Sco said:


> What is the "NCEES 2008 Sample Exam"? Is that the one book available on the NCEES website? The one called "PE Mechanical Sample Questions and Solutions Book" that has 40 am, 3 x 40 pm samples?


yes that's it. It is a MUST HAVE. PPI has a little bit of "false advertising" in my mind when they brand their Sample Exam as "the most realistic" preparation for the test [although still very valuable, enough so that I'm about to post it for sale on a different thread  ] The most "realistic" is actually the NCEES Sample Exam. I would recommend taking this in a timed session about 2 weeks before the real thing. Leaves you enough time to work thru your mistakes and find your weak spot(s).

I passed in April first try.


----------

